# R6 viewfinder image question and first photoshoot report



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 22, 2020)

I used my new R6 for a serious photoshoot in the studio with a live model yesterday. I'm pretty impressed with the images. The 20 megapixel sensor is going to be plenty for my work and I can already tell my computer processes the images (Lightroom) faster than those from my 5D4.

I noticed one funny thing.... I had the model posed in front of a traditional mottled gray/white studio backdrop. The eye detection system kept finding what it thought were eyes or faces in the mottled pattern while ignoring the model. I do need to figure out how to tell the servo eye/face detect system where to look when it starts up. Once it locks on, it seems to be fine. I guess I could also switch out the mottled backdrop for a solid one.

One thing did seem pretty annoying. When I would bring the camera up to my eye, the viewfinder showed me the previous photo rather than the live action. I have no need to see the previous photo in the viewfinder, that's what the rear screen is for. I could not immediately find the setting to change that. Does anyone know where to find that in the menu system?

Thanks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 22, 2020)

A half press of the shutter will return you to the viewfinder.
You can also shorten the chimping time.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 22, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> A half press of the shutter will return you to the viewfinder.
> You can also shorten the chimping time.



Thanks, I've already discovered those options. Right now my goal is to adapt the camera to my DSLR habits rather than making me learn new ones. I'm hoping there is a way to to simply deselect the option to display the last image in the viewfinder. It's really jarring if you aren't used to it. I recall people complaining about that when the EOS R came out. Surely Canon has given us that option, right?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 22, 2020)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Thanks, I've already discovered those options. Right now my goal is to adapt the camera to my DSLR habits rather than making me learn new ones. I'm hoping there is a way to to simply deselect the option to display the last image in the viewfinder. It's really jarring if you aren't used to it. I recall people complaining about that when the EOS R came out. Surely Canon has given us that option, right?


You can disable image playback in the menu. It will stop the EVF from doing that. That's how I have my R and R5 setup...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2020)

With my R, I set the review time to off. You may want to do the same with the R5.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 22, 2020)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I noticed one funny thing.... I had the model posed in front of a traditional mottled gray/white studio backdrop. The eye detection system kept finding what it thought were eyes or faces in the mottled pattern while ignoring the model. I do need to figure out how to tell the servo eye/face detect system where to look when it starts up. Once it locks on, it seems to be fine. I guess I could also switch out the mottled backdrop for a solid one.


I guess if your model’s topless the camera might keep tying to focus on her chest then ?

Nice shot by the way !


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 23, 2020)

OK, I think I found it! Menu page #7 in the shooting menu has "image review" as the third listing from the top.

If you click SET, you see two functions you can set: Review duration and Viewfinder Review.

I had Viewfinder Review OFF, but I turned it on and off again... now it works just like I want. No viewfinder review! I probably screwed up somewhere - hopefully now it will keep working this way. 

Thanks for your input, Canon friends!


----------



## Frodo (Sep 23, 2020)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I noticed one funny thing.... I had the model posed in front of a traditional mottled gray/white studio backdrop. The eye detection system kept finding what it thought were eyes or faces in the mottled pattern while ignoring the model. I do need to figure out how to tell the servo eye/face detect system where to look when it starts up. Once it locks on, it seems to be fine. I guess I could also switch out the mottled backdrop for a solid one.



On my R, I set the "Initial Servo AF pt for [tracking]" to the centre (Screen 5 of AF menu, then top option)), rather than relying on face/eye detect. Once it sees the eye, it stays locked on. Works great. I presume the R^ would have something similar.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 23, 2020)

Great suggestion Frodo!


----------

